# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  What brand has the best reputation?

## tice1212

I was wondering what brand has the best reputation. I've tried (1 cycle) Geneza Pharm test prop and their AI and Pct.. Good stuff..i did feel like it was under dosed.. is there a better brand out of this list? 
Vermodje,
Canada Domestic Delivery,
British Dispensary,
Geneza Pharmaceuticals,
Balkan Pharmaceuticals,
Generic Labs,
Biomex Labs,
Accordo RX,
Gen Shi Labs,
HardCoreLabs,
Generic Supplements Labs
Quality Direct Labs 
Jintani Labs

I don't think im breaking any rules by posting this... but if I am please let me know I will edit if need ...Thanks guys

----------


## Back In Black

Do a search using our search function.

Want a guarantee of quality gear? Real pharma grade.

----------


## xavier35

Tried to PM you but no luck

----------


## Back In Black

> Tried to PM you but no luck


You're new, you can't PM. Why can't you post your reply here?

----------


## Motardpdx

Hi, checkout the forum and this is a must read...http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...t-scammed.html Cheers!

----------


## Back In Black

> I know I'm new and I've been away for a while but relocating has been a pain. Not to mention I've lost my usual go to gut now that I moved. .


You're setting yourself up to get spammed and banned. Please edit your post and avail yourself of rules, thank you.

----------


## Oleg83

Pharm-Tec, India
Vermodje, Moldova
Titan Healthcare, India
NASpharma, Europe
Alpha Pharma, India
United Hardcore Pharmaceuticals, Mexico

----------


## NACH3

I'm wondering the same?? Any help or feed would be appreciated! Right now I'm using UGL... Much rather pharma(obviously)... Thx!

----------


## < <Samson> >

I am leaning towards pharma Or - Brew

UGL can go suck it


After being slipped estro in my Tren I'm kinda bitter

----------


## NACH3

> I am leaning towards pharma Or - Brew
> 
> UGL can go suck it
> 
> 
> After being slipped estro in my Tren I'm kinda bitter


Thsts Redunkulous! For as cheap as UGLs get they're product... And then to turn around and do that... Fvked up!

----------


## lucabratzi

> Thsts Redunkulous! For as cheap as UGLs get they're product... And then to turn around and do that... Fvked up!



It's usually not the ugl doin it on purpose. It's the Chinaman their buying their Raws from. The ugl is lazy and in order to put out the cheapest product the don't test their Raws then boom you get estro in tren . 

I saw another I believe it was muscle factory labs had birth control in their test. Had guys blowing brown loads. If that doesn't push U to pharm idk what will

----------


## NACH3

> It's usually not the ugl doin it on purpose. It's the Chinaman their buying their Raws from. The ugl is lazy and in order to put out the cheapest product the don't test their Raws then boom you get estro in tren . 
> 
> I saw another I believe it was muscle factory labs had birth control in their test. Had guys blowing brown loads. If that doesn't push U to pharm idk what will


^^This is true! I'm gonna be makin the switch... I've made some great gains with my UGL... But it's time to ho pharma - I never knew how to go abouts.... That's all! Thx fellas!

----------


## < <Samson> >

I have a few issues with Pharma Grade

1. I am scared of counterfeits
2. The only thing really available is test(no tren , and super low dosed everything else)


So - Brew it is

----------


## NACH3

> I have a few issues with Pharma Grade
> 
> 1. I am scared of counterfeits
> 2. The only thing really available is test(no tren , and super low dosed everything else)
> 
> 
> So - Brew it is


That's exactly what I meant(counterfeits)... I gotta read up on brewing!! As I have access to Raws?!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Brewing isn't the god's gift to sauce either 

You don't know if the raw powder you are using is contaminated with anything

----------


## NACH3

> Brewing isn't the god's gift to sauce either 
> 
> You don't know if the raw powder you are using is contaminated with anything


Good point! It could be great and or contaminated like mentioned! Do you have a Labmax test kit and if so what kind, as im looking for the best method to test my gear(I know there's the fluorescent(where quality gear lights up like a X-Mas tree) and the ones you put either raws in or the oral kits, etc... Which would you prefer??

----------


## < <Samson> >

I got just a handful of LabMax test kits due to cost. 


All of my gear was from the same source & just wanted to see if they were legit. 


After my supply runs out, my plan is to cook my own & filter it/clave it the best I can.

----------


## NACH3

> I got just a handful of LabMax test kits due to cost. 
> 
> 
> All of my gear was from the same source & just wanted to see if they were legit. 
> 
> 
> After my supply runs out, my plan is to cook my own & filter it/clave it the best I can.


Nice... I was just lookin into grttin a kit myself today! I'm gonna start reading up on brewin myself... I understand the risks and all but man it would save the wallet... Lol

I like your style btother!

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I can only vouch for Balkan.

I've used their test P, test C, Exemestane, t-Bol, and cialis. 

Blood tests confirmed their test P and Exemestane to be the real deal.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I can only vouch for Balkan. I've used their test P, test C, Exemestane, t-Bol, and cialis. Blood tests confirmed their test P and Exemestane to be the real deal.



Same here, my only issue with Balkan was a set of tabs I came across that did not check out on their site. Which means, they were counterfeit, or?!

Everything else has been dead nuts

----------


## takotsubo

I use balkan once and wasn't that impressed.

----------


## mind&muscle

Has anyone hear tryed Metropiller brand? Or heard anything good about it suppose to be some good ass homebrew I got 6 vials some test.. And some deca im gonna lab max a couple of the vials

----------


## miller1085

BP all day long

----------


## Wes201

Ok guys. Maybe someone can help me out. I used to be a pretty active member but I really haven't been around much in a long time. It looks like things have changed. Have the rules changed? Are we now allowed to openly post up sources and ask questions about sources? I'm just a little confused. I thought I remembered this being a big "no no"
I remember at one point a loophole opened up with a forum for UGL discussion. But it had to be a "lab" in order to discuss. We couldn't just name off a source. 
I'm just looking to get brought up to speed if there's any new rules I should know about so I don't stick my own foot in my mouth. Thanks guys.

----------


## mind&muscle

> Ok guys. Maybe someone can help me out. I used to be a pretty active member but I really haven't been around much in a long time. It looks like things have changed. Have the rules changed? Are we now allowed to openly post up sources and ask questions about sources? I'm just a little confused. I thought I remembered this being a big "no no" I remember at one point a loophole opened up with a forum for UGL discussion. But it had to be a "lab" in order to discuss. We couldn't just name off a source. I'm just looking to get brought up to speed if there's any new rules I should know about so I don't stick my own foot in my mouth. Thanks guys.


 labs are ok to talk about but sources no.

----------


## tdoe11

Biotech pharmaclinico. Best UGL on the planet, period..............

----------


## Mr.Anderson

I love the first one from Moldova (Vermo) 
heard great feedbacks about radjay from India - gonna give it a try.

----------


## Wes201

That's an impossible question to answer. It really boils down to preference and opinion and who you ask bro. There are many places with good reps , but in this thing, things can change in the blink of an eye

----------


## spywizard

> Do a search using our search function.
> 
> Want a guarantee of quality gear? Real pharma grade.



yep, tell it brotha... there are no guarantee...

----------


## mind&muscle

Ha anyone here tryed some of d-hacks stuff if so is it g2g??

----------


## bignath4607

> Ha anyone here tryed some of d-hacks stuff if so is it g2g??


Yeah i tried one of their products a few years ago cant remember exactly what it was recommended as a pre workout and gave the same effects as clen strong as hell

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## lovbyts

> Ok guys. Maybe someone can help me out. I used to be a pretty active member but I really haven't been around much in a long time. It looks like things have changed. Have the rules changed? Are we now allowed to openly post up sources and ask questions about sources? I'm just a little confused. I thought I remembered this being a big "no no"
> I remember at one point a loophole opened up with a forum for UGL discussion. But it had to be a "lab" in order to discuss. We couldn't just name off a source. 
> I'm just looking to get brought up to speed if there's any new rules I should know about so I don't stick my own foot in my mouth. Thanks guys.


It's a blurred gray line at best.  :Frown:

----------


## jgd

I have used a few labs with bloods to back up,
europharmacies have done well and had luck on each del. 
aisia pharma is good with documentation, double price, but good,
Andromed Laboratories has done good so far( just got it) no bloods yet on aml.

You have to test and try. dont google it. do some reading on here and other boards and its easy

----------


## NumLock

> Vermodje,


Great juice.  :Super Cool: 
there is a lot of faked Vermo stuff ... unfortunately

----------


## JohnnyKirk

Would add radjay from India - nice gear, not expensive though...

----------


## LEO78

vermo - one love.

----------


## Trevis

> Would add radjay from India - nice gear, not expensive though...


Nice, agreed.

----------


## PistolPete33

I'm using Balkan with great results. I'm even using it for my TRT and saving my TRT pharm stuff for the future. I'm going to stock pile this stuff. I also am starting to home brew and my next cycle will be my own brew. Excited and nervous about doing this to be totally honest.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Ha anyone here tryed some of d-hacks stuff if so is it g2g??


Yeah I've used quite a lot of their stuff, I normally get the orals, pct, and ancillaries from him. Decent stuff for the money :-) think he's been through a bit of trouble of late but hopefully all sorted now.

----------


## mind&muscle

Thanks man I might give some of there oil ago here soon mayby some Eq

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Thanks man I might give some of there oil ago here soon mayby some Eq


Well you won't find many supporters of EQ around here, including me. I normally get my oils from Russia, direct from a manufacturer ;-) but It's not worth it to buy one bottle to cruise on for a few month so I'll be trying a bottle of test 400 or something. I did find out that I was allergic to Ethyl Oilate through dhacks which wasn't pleasant, but they say they don't make their gear with that anymore.

----------


## mind&muscle

I'm just trowing in the Eq in to a Preety basic cycle for my first cycle

----------


## mind&muscle

Does d-hackslabs have an official site I wanna check suppliers

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I'm just trowing in the Eq in to a Preety basic cycle for my first cycle


Stick to test only mate.

----------


## ggerman

> Vermodje,


great, one of the best 




> Balkan Pharmaceuticals,


okay but expensive 




> radjay from India - nice gear, not expensive though...


agreed, my gf is using their var, mild stuff, no side effects so far

----------


## bina

> great, one of the best okay but expensive agreed, my gf is using their var, mild stuff, no side effects so far


She doesn't even have an oily face? That happened to me day one

----------


## ggerman

> She doesn't even have an oily face? That happened to me day one


just checked - she's fine, no oily face, no acne etc. the only side effect - a bit increased appetite. 10 mg daily. lol. 
what ugl did u use? radjay?

----------


## ggerman

> I normally get my oils from Russia, direct from a manufacturer ;-)


What's the name of the manufacture?

----------


## LEO78

> She doesn't even have an oily face? That happened to me day one


what brand did you use ?
my gf never had issues with var (tried lyka, vermodje).

----------


## Trevis

> She doesn't even have an oily face? That happened to me day one


my woman also tried radjay var some time ago, and i dont remember her having an oily face or acne...

----------


## Oleg83

Pharm-Tec, India
Vermodje
European Generics Pharm
Balkan Pharma
Titan Healthcare

----------


## LEO78

> Vermodje


Agreed. Have been using them for a long time, always satisfied with the quality.

----------


## jgd

no ones used asia pharma or europharmacies or Amls? 

I have had good luck with them all over past yr, but, we all know sources are good, then you have to be careful

----------


## NumLock

> no ones used asia pharma or europharmacies or Amls? 
> 
> I have had good luck with them all over past yr, but, we all know sources are good, then you have to be careful


What did you run exactly?

----------


## NumLock

> Vermodje


One if the first ugls I ran, still using their gear. Cool.



> Balkan Pharma


This guys are also gr8!

----------


## canesfan804

Any of you ever ran black label before? Not Johnny Walker either.

----------


## numbere

> Any of you ever ran black label before? Not Johnny Walker either.


I'm waiting to receive a pack of black label. It should arrive today.

----------


## jaysath

Personally I like gp

----------


## sean,d

gentech top ugl,there test 400,pouts me in notes.and dosed well.for all there stuff.

----------


## jstone

> Any of you ever ran black label before? Not Johnny Walker either.


Some of there products have been tested at anaboliclab. There var tested as being slightly overdosed. Everyone I know of that has used black label was happy.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> Pharm-Tec, India
> Vermodje


These two are gr8.

----------


## Nick147

> I'm waiting to receive a pack of black label. It should arrive today.


So how's it?

----------


## Nick147

Pharmacom, balkan pharm, alpha, vermodje - my top four.

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Scioxx
Vermodje
Balkan
Kalpa

----------


## Nick147

> Scioxx
> Vermodje
> Balkan
> Kalpa


+ radjay
+ Alpha
+ pharmacom (some stuff only)
+ sp

----------

